# How much to charge per hour for a half-ton?



## 2017F150XLT (Aug 4, 2021)

2017 F150 XLT, Crew Cab, 5.0L V8 with a brand new Western Enforcer V-Plow, stainless steel.

Just wondering what is a reasonable price to charge per hour for this setup, covering fuel, wear and tear etc. $60 an hour, $70, $80, $90?

More then willing to answer questions, thanks in advance.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

$200hr


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Figure it out.
Cover those costs you mentioned and then some.
Hourly prices vary regionally, and by contractor


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Most look at the blade width 1st. No one cares of it is mild steel, SS or ploy.

What do you need to cover YOUR cost, 20, 30, 60, 74.96?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you going at it by yourself, or as a subcontractor?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Hydromaster said:


> $200hr


$199


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Ford? $900 per hour. To cover the tow and repair------


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

2017F150XLT said:


> 2017 F150 XLT, Crew Cab, 5.0L V8 with a brand new Western Enforcer V-Plow, stainless steel.
> 
> Just wondering what is a reasonable price to charge per hour for this setup, covering fuel, wear and tear etc. $60 an hour, $70, $80, $90?
> 
> More then willing to answer questions, thanks in advance.


Are you plowing parking lots that take an hour,or longer?
What are your expenses to run the truck for an hour?
What are your expenses to plow snow for the month?
Or are you plowing driveways?
That take 5,7,12, or less than 30 minutes?
Then you are asking the wrong question.
Then the question is " how much is this driveway worth"?


----------



## Kman2298 (Dec 24, 2015)

I live in NJ and was getting 80/hour back in 2019 as a sub and 120/hour with a shoveler Your area might have different pricing. Now I do my own work and I hire subs at 200/hour with 3/4 tons. 


For my 2018 F150 hourly it costs me
10 dollars in fuel
25 dollars an hour for the driver
10 dollars an hour in wear and tear( tire wear, brakes, Plow ect)
10 dollars an hour depreciation on the truck and plow.

Insurance is the big variable that needs to be factored in.


Without insurance I need 55/hour just to cover regular expenses. With insurance that number could jump to being way higher. Insurance for my truck is 7k a season. So figure average 100 plow hours a season divided by 7k is 70 an hour. So with insurance I need 125/hour just to break even. 


Most guys dont factor in depreciation and wear and tear properly in their prices. Trucks and plows dont last forever you meed to factor in extra to cover replacing the truck and plow.

Calculate your cost per hour first and add at least 100% to that and you should have your number. Also without insurance is just plain stupid ..... if you hit someone or something with the plow on without insurance you are ****ed.


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

I copy pasted a local companies offer to help remove snow. I can't believe what they are paying to clear a driveway and a walk. $28 bucks!



> "We are looking for people to help with snow removal operations. This includes shovelers, plow drivers, contractors with equipment.
> Workers are paid within 5 business days of the snow event they worked.
> Shovelers￼ $20/hr
> Plow Drivers: $25/hr
> ...


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

rippinryno said:


> I copy pasted a local companies offer to help remove snow. I can't believe what they are paying to clear a driveway and a walk. $28 bucks!


not enough for gas and minnows for a days fishing


----------



## 2017F150XLT (Aug 4, 2021)

Ok, lots of information here!

I do 4 banks and a medical clinic, most of the work is actually in the sidewalks, to the point where I'm contemplating hiring someone at $20-$25 an hour to ride along with me to do the shoveling.

The way the jobs are setup, I get paid a flat rate whether it snows or now, I figure a good round number is $90 an hour, to cover all my equipment expenses, I pay myself $25 an hour.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Does your insurance company know you’re doing medical facilities and gas stations ?because I don’t think your rate is even covering your insurance payment.
Or the cost of an employee.

When I added a dental clinic to my portfolio and my rates skyrocketed….

jmo.


----------



## 2017F150XLT (Aug 4, 2021)

Hydromaster said:


> Does your insurance company know you're doing medical facilities and gas stations ?because I don't think your rate is even covering your insurance payment.
> Or the cost of an employee.
> 
> When I added a dental clinic to my portfolio and my rates skyrocketed….
> ...


We are self-insured through our church, no insurance needed, same thing goes for regular drivers insurance etc.

If I wreck something, I pay out of pocket, if I can't cover it, I go to the brotherhood and get assistance.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

That doesn’t sound right.
Do you know how much one of those gas pumps cost? Or How much is gonna cost you for the guy to come out and replace it?

to be self-insured you need like $1 million
In liquidity.

And why would your church want to take on the commercial liability of slip and fall at medical facilities and gas stations?

I guess, I’ve never heard of this,
can you explain it better?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

2017F150XLT said:


> if I can't cover it, I go to the brotherhood and get assistance.


So.... is the church the one arranging the accounts, collecting the money, and paying you as an employee...?


----------



## 2017F150XLT (Aug 4, 2021)

Hydromaster said:


> That doesn't sound right.
> 
> to be self-insured you need like $1 million
> In liquidity.
> ...


It's a Pennsylvania exemption, Ohio has something similar, it a religious exemption. We don't pay into or collect social security either, very few church groups qualify, or want to qualify for this.

We have a "Proof of Self insurance" card, that is recognized and authorized in the State of PA.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/p1828.pdf








If plowing is a religious activity ?which would be different than lobbying for a religious beliefs. Or fund raising jmo

cool, I guess with the Ins card. if they your customers accept this.

This is just a new situation , I'm just trying get a handle on it.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

2017F150XLT said:


> We have a "Proof of Self insurance" card, that is recognized and authorized in the State of PA.


But "Self Insurance" means that the church is paying out of pocket in the event of a claim. Why would your church be on the hook for a $2,000,000 injury claim for you to plow, and collect the money, personally?


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Is this an Amish community thing?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I might actually convert....tell me more.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Are the Amish allowed to use electric snowplows? Or is it more like a sheet-of-plywood-attached-to-a-buggy kind of thing?


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Mr.Markus said:


> I might actually convert....tell me more.


I saw the o.p. mentioned the church would cover the liability and he mentioned Ohio and Pennsylvania. I've been on a couple new construction jobs where Amish guys we're working. I remember they had some interesting things about their business.

I did a Google search and came across this. Not saying that is what the o.p. insurance is ,hence my question.
https://vanasselaw.com/pennsylvania...kers-compensation-due-to-religious-exemption/


----------



## Kman2298 (Dec 24, 2015)

On a similar topic I went to buy salt today and a Rabbi was picking up 30 bags of rock salt and he was EXEMPT from sales tax because of it being a non profit. 


The self insurance thing seems very risky. Its almost guaranteed in snow removal to have a slip and fall claim. Seems worth it to just pay for insurance unless your trying to bankrupt the church on the first lawsuit.


----------



## jeffgrig (Nov 3, 2011)

I live in a Chgo burb and have a 2011 Tundra with a new (2nd year) Western Mid Weight. I do residential driveways exclusively with no salt. I have 13 regulars and my rates are: For 2 car standard sub-division driveway: $35 for 6" and under; $40 for 6"-12" and $50 for 12" - 18" Sidewalks are $15 extra (not corner houses).
3 car standard length sub-division driveways: $40/$45/$60 for same inches
This is all per push; no seasonal contracts
For non-regulars who call, it usually starts at $50. I turn away more business than I can handle. I accept cash or Venmo and due at time of service.
2 car dw's take about 10-15 minutes; 3 cars (because they narrow to a 2 car curb inlet) take about 15-20. I shovel in front of garage and front walk to the front door. 
So, I average about $150 an hour. My gas cost for this last big storm, which involved 18 hours of plowing over 2 days, was $100. I have a 5 miles radius from my home and don't go outside that.

I also do many pro bono driveways; elderly, widows and church people I know

Hope that helps.


----------



## SilverPine (Dec 7, 2018)

I only read up till the part where it said you don't have insurance.
Are you trying to say your church covers slip and falls? Better hope you have that in writing.. and looked over by lawyer. Just one lawsuit will cripple you.. goodbye business.. goodbye house


----------



## SnowHampshire (Nov 8, 2020)

Hydromaster said:


> $200hr


bs


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

SnowHampshire said:


> bs


Prove it.


----------



## Shady (11 mo ago)

SnowHampshire said:


> bs


that's a pretty conservative number if you are plowing driveways for yourself. If you are not grossing that then your route is to spread out, you are not charging enough or you are slow. Just sayin


----------



## SnowHampshire (Nov 8, 2020)

Shady said:


> that's a pretty conservative number if you are plowing driveways for yourself. If you are not grossing that then your route is to spread out, you are not charging enough or you are slow. Just sayin


I was under the impression he was talking about subbing. However my route is too spread out, I'm not charging enough and I'm slow, that you are right about


----------



## EdgerB (3 mo ago)

I think it's 200 per hr


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

Kman2298 said:


> I live in NJ and was getting 80/hour back in 2019 as a sub and 120/hour with a shoveler Your area might have different pricing. Now I do my own work and I hire subs at 200/hour with 3/4 tons.


I knew I needed a raise


----------



## Tacobox11 (2 mo ago)

Hydromaster said:


> Does your insurance company know you’re doing medical facilities and gas stations ?because I don’t think your rate is even covering your insurance payment.
> Or the cost of an employee.
> 
> When I added a dental clinic to my portfolio and my rates skyrocketed….
> ...


Maybe you shouldn’t brag to your insurance company about how your business is booming. You know there going to want some of your $ from it


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Tacobox11 said:


> Maybe you shouldn’t brag to your insurance company about how your business is booming. You know there going to want some of your $ from it


You obviously ( admittedly) don't have much experience with insurance.
When SHTF and someone is grievously harmed and their attorneys come calling,your insurance company will be up your butt in 2 seconds looking for a way to deny your claim.


Don't give them one.
If you aren't structured properly legally, you could lose everything, house,cars,toys, real estate and garnish your future earnings forever.
Yeah,really.


----------

